# Nipple area 5/3



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Was running out to the little patch of blue water East of the nipple and found a rip just off the edge, had a mystery bite right off the bat then caught a 35lb yellowfin in 340’ of water. Trolled southeast and had two different billfish in the baits about an hour apart but didnt connect. We could see them swimming on the surface then charge into the spread and take the baits but all we got were ballyhoo heads back. Ended the day 1 for 5 then jigged some rocks. caught a short cobia and a jack on the sandbar riding back in. Nice day on the water. It’s fishy out there. And I’m only sort of ashamed to say I’m about 0 for 20 with white marlin. Those bastards


----------



## Davidcobia07 (Jul 21, 2019)

Good report! Try using a Bass Assin with a 1/4 oz jig head on a spinning rod for catching those Whites. Just toss it back there when you see em behind your baits or teasers. They’ll take it. Set the hook hard multiple times. You’ll catch em. 80% or something like that.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Where were the marlin? Just curious if they were near the edge or further


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

They were both East of the nipple kind of in the 500’ flats


----------

